# Need your opinion on a second vizsla



## TulasMama (Mar 31, 2011)

Hello,

I currently have a 2/12 year old female vizsla. We are planning to get a second. Originally we thought we should get another female to avoid any dominance issues but when we spoke to our breeder she said that a male would actually be better to avoid dominance.

Does anyone have experience with two vizslas? Particularly having a female first and then getting a second.

Thank you.


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi,
Although my Vizsla Cooper is male a friend of mine has 5 of the loons. They started with a bitch and got another bitch, they had lots of problems with dominance till they brought a male into the house. Things settled down very very quickly after that and anyone now that wishes to get more than one I would say get opposing sexes.


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Oh yeah and we are waiting for our new girl to arrive, born last week can come home on 27th April. Counting down already.


----------

